# Link to a segment of the Dr. Keith Show



## DirtyLittleDiva (Nov 15, 2006)

Here is a link to view a segment of the show. In a few hours, I will post a link so you guys can download the entire show...commercial free, lol.

Nicole

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhKir2tUjFc


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 15, 2006)

Sweet. So cool. 

I thought that it came across really well.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 15, 2006)

THANK YOU SO MUCH. 
i've been miffed about missing this all day, and that one clip just made me so happy. jennifer (?) is unbelieveably gorgeous and confident and i'm just really, really impressed. 
good stuff.


----------



## DirtyLittleDiva (Nov 15, 2006)

http://download.yousendit.com/757BC3F0740BD28F 

Here is the link to the entire show. Just download the file to your computer and enjoy!

Nicole


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks, Nicole, you are a peach.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks very, very much DLD for not only putting this up on the web for us all, but for pulling out the ol' digital cam' and recording it. It wasn't until halfway through the show that I figured out all those sounds in the background were you in your room recording this! LOL! How sweet of you.

My review of the show? I liked Dr. Keith, I liked his audience, and I liked the guests. Dr. Keith was so cordial and concerned about not being judgemental that it makes me wonder how popular his show is thus far. He seems to be a kind man who doesn't have to work his audience and his guests in an emotional frenzy as Dr. Phil does, but I'm wondering how long this guy can have a show in which he's not ending each episode with a strong and sound message about health and happiness (be it pro or con the show's subject). I loved his message about basically pointing out the risks of certain habits and activities (like riding a motorcycle and gaining weight) to his patients as opposed to telling them not to do them, but our society prefers a loudmouth talkshow with an in-your-face opinion.


----------



## DirtyLittleDiva (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL...I know! The noises during the show in the background were of me cooking in the kitchen. LOL...It didn't click that it would pick it up that well, lol. And btw Les...Zik sent out your magazine today!


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, I heard the dog barking, what I assumed to be you and your guy talking, and sounds of dishes maybe being washed and cooking going on. Made me wonder what you were cooking.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Nov 16, 2006)

thank you sweethart for the link...  

you and the other ladies were great... :wubu: 

I am really proud of you... :happy:


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 16, 2006)

DirtyLittleDiva said:


> http://download.yousendit.com/757BC3F0740BD28F
> 
> Here is the link to the entire show. Just download the file to your computer and enjoy!
> 
> Nicole



For some reason, I can't do it 

I signed up for the service, but when I click the link now it gives me a message that says: "ERROR: The download limit for this file has been reached." 

What does this mean?

Regardless, thanks Nicole for putting it up in full- I just wish I could see it!


----------



## moonvine (Nov 16, 2006)

It means the download limit for the file has been reached. Apparently there is some sort of limit with that service, either in size or in numbers of downloads. When that size or that number of downloads has been reached, they cut off further downloads. In other words, you snooze, you lose!

Youtube does't have that sort of restriction, but you'd have to chop the file up into a bunch of smaller ones. 

She might be able to upload it again? I'm not really familiar with yousendit.


----------



## DirtyLittleDiva (Nov 16, 2006)

Here is a new download of the whole show commercial free. Enjoy!

http://download.yousendit.com/609AA7750FA6B3A1


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 16, 2006)

DirtyLittleDiva said:


> Here is a new download of the whole show commercial free. Enjoy!
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/609AA7750FA6B3A1


I downloaded it and I have quicktime but it won't play...........any chance you have it in wmv?


----------



## DirtyLittleDiva (Nov 16, 2006)

I will have to check...I'll let you know soon!


----------



## -Michael- (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's the full show, encoded in DivX format:

http://danzig.lunarpages.com/~iseeno3/files/drk.avi


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Michael


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 18, 2006)

"Here are our _guests_, on the Dr. _Keith_ show, and I'm _speaking_ with unusual _word_ emphasises and _arhythmic_ pauses."

Sorry, I just can't get over the way that guy talks.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 18, 2006)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> I downloaded it and I have quicktime but it won't play...........any chance you have it in wmv?


It plays for me, but it's a pixelated color-warped distorted mess with occaisional flickers of a screenshot.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 18, 2006)

DirtyLittleDiva said:


> And btw Les...Zik sent out your magazine today!



Hey Nicole sweetums, I just got my copy of Bodacious today!! Slick and gorgeous as ever! My fave section is the party pics--after the pics of the ladies...and the sweet drawings of Les Toil. 

But seriously, great issue--and great exposure on the Dr. Keith show.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 29, 2006)

Nicole, I've been trying to view the Dr. Keith show a second time but haven't been too successful. I was able to see it the first time but the second time you put it up it was all jumbly and impossible to see. Did anyone else experience the jumbled version?? 

I would have downloaded that first clean one on my computer but I didn't see any way to do that.  I certainly don't want you to upload that sucka again, but I'm wondering if the unjumbled first one is still up somewhere.

Kissums,
Les


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 29, 2006)

I got the same problem here, but I could download the last one alright.


----------



## AndyF150 (Jan 27, 2007)

Any chance of the file getting posted again so a few of us stragglers can download it?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 27, 2007)

That was great! I am proud of you guys going on there and representing for the big girls!!!

pssst....*whispers* I really wanna be in BODacious magazine...*nudge nudge* lol


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

AndyF150 said:


> Any chance of the file getting posted again so a few of us stragglers can download it?



I second that request!!


----------



## Tim_FA (Jan 28, 2007)

Oona said:


> I second that request!!


I uploaded the whole show to the server, just right click the link and save as:

FATABULOUS




.


----------



## Oona (Jan 28, 2007)

Tim_FA said:


> I uploaded the whole show to the server, just right click the link and save as:
> 
> FATABULOUS



Its saying there is an error with the codec. It has audio, but no video. -.-

Thats ok. I don't mind just listening to it ^_^


----------



## AndyF150 (Jan 29, 2007)

Tim_FA said:


> I uploaded the whole show to the server, just right click the link and save as:
> 
> FATABULOUS
> 
> ...




Thanks a bunch.


----------



## -Michael- (Jan 29, 2007)

Oona said:


> Its saying there is an error with the codec. It has audio, but no video. -.-
> 
> Thats ok. I don't mind just listening to it ^_^



You need the divx codec.

Download it here: http://www.divx.com/

Also, thanks for re-uploading. I removed it while cleaning my webspace figuring everyone who wanted it had gotten it already.


----------



## Oona (Jan 29, 2007)

-Michael- said:


> You need the divx codec.
> 
> Download it here: http://www.divx.com/
> 
> Also, thanks for re-uploading. I removed it while cleaning my webspace figuring everyone who wanted it had gotten it already.




Thank you SO much!


----------



## Oona (Jan 29, 2007)

I just finished watching the show and can I just say WOW! 

That was amazing!

Thank you for sharing that with everyone!


----------

